# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Bavo Europoort (locatie de Fjord, MFE Kinder & Jeugdzorg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Bavo Europoort (locatie de Fjord, MFE Kinder & Jeugdzorg)
Poortmolen 121
Capelle aan den IJssel

Bezoek de website van Bavo Europoort


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Bavo Europoort (locatie de Fjord, MFE Kinder & Jeugdzorg).*

----------

